# Aquarium Repair



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We have an aquarium that is not busted or cracked badly, but does leak. Would silicone work or would we need something else?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Resealing a tank depending on where the leak is, is not easy and takes time to get right.

It would perhaps be beneficial to see if your local fish store will reseal it for you.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Self sealing really isnt very difficult although it does pose some risk. Risks are different with every tank and there are different things to look for depending on how your tank was manufactured originally. Can you post pictures of the tank, and the location of the leak? We will need pictures so we can advise you if its worth fixing yourself or not.

-Sin


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I'll go take a pic for you, but I'll have to wait for my husband to get home to ask where the leak is, since it's his old one.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Hard to make "diagnoses" on the internet like this. What does "not cracked badly" mean? Any crack in the glass, no matter how small, is bad news. If the leak is at the seams, repairing it yourself with some silicone should be fine. Bear in mind though that fresh silicone will not bond to old cured silicone, so you have to remove it around the area you want to re-seal.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

There are no cracks that I found, it's the seams.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Ah well that's already promising news. If you can identify where along the seam it's leaking, that would also be good. The higher up the leak, the better, because the water pressure is way higher at the bottom of the tank and so the seams need to withstand a lot more force.


----------

